# iPhone Date & Time not working with auto set



## Bog (Jan 17, 2008)

I use my iPhone with Fido. I just moved from Toronto to Winnipeg and it handled the move to a different zone automatically.

I then bought a second Fido SIM card to use while I'm in Winnipeg. Everything was fine with the date and time (all the clocks on my World Clock) displayed correctly.

I'm currently in Winnipeg. This past weekend clocks were supposed to be set +1hr for daylight savings.

Nothing changed on my iPhone, it now displays the time as -1hr. However, when I view the world clocks (which show Winnipeg, Toronto and more) they all display correctly (even Winnipeg).

When I go into general settings I can disable automatic settings for date & time and manually specify Winnipeg as my time zone. This displays the system time correctly and all the World Clocks continue to display correctly.

For the time being I'll accept this manual setting, however, I really want to get the auto settings working because I travel frequently.

1. How is the system time set and displayed? (time that appears on the lock screen and in the status bar on the top of the screen with signal strength, carrier and battery life).
2. How are the world clocks calculating and displaying time for each city?

What can I do to solve the problem without manually specifying timezone.


----------



## Bog (Jan 17, 2008)

How did others experience the time change in different cities?


----------



## naftalim (Oct 1, 2007)

I had the same problem, so changed it to manual setting. I seem to recall that there were the same issues with an unlocked Treo I had on Rogers.


----------



## Bog (Jan 17, 2008)

Good point, when I go back to Toronto next weekend I'll pick up my Treo 750 and see how it behaves.

I'd still like to know how time is stored on the iPhone and how the local time could be displayed wrong but the World Clocks (including my local city) displayed fine.


----------



## Sony311 (Nov 28, 2007)

You are not alone. It seems that the Rogers/Fido servers have been the cause. When you put your phone to "Automatic" mode the date and time are pushed from their servers.

Has anyone tried calling Rogers/Fido about this and seeing what they can do on their end? I have a sneaky feeling that someone in their IT department was snoozing and changed the time on the server incorrectly.




Bog said:


> Good point, when I go back to Toronto next weekend I'll pick up my Treo 750 and see how it behaves.
> 
> I'd still like to know how time is stored on the iPhone and how the local time could be displayed wrong but the World Clocks (including my local city) displayed fine.


----------



## Bog (Jan 17, 2008)

I did call Fido and simply said I had a non-Fido phone. They refused to even inform the tech department. I'm going to lie next time and let them call me on it.


----------



## Spydi (Mar 13, 2008)

I actually have the same problem. I'm in Edmonton and my time will not change automatically unless I've driving around and for some reason one of the cell towers decides to send me a new time. I'm running 1.1.4 on Rogers, but do you guys have the same situation where you either your restart/boot or airplane mode on/off your phone it finds the signal, displays the correct time but then immediately switches back an hour? I find this really odd. It only happens when I need to regain a signal from scratch. Once I do receive the new time, it stays there but only until I have to restart or put it in airplane mode...not that I have to do that a lot, but its a pain in the ass.


----------



## trevc (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm with FIDO in Calgary and have same problem on 1.1.4 phone.

Tried changing settings and turnning off /on. It's funny though as the girlfriend with FIDO doesn't have the same problem ... but she's on 1.1.3. Other 1.1.14 people I know with Rogers in Calgary have no problem.

Getting tired of it but ...:yikes:


----------

